# About part-time working



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi all members,
i am new member to this website, these days i am intending to apply for international student but I dont have enough money so i am sure need to work part time while i am studying on campus of course. Please provide me any information on whole process how can done it and how much they pay me minimum wage or less?





I hope I didnt make it long for you and thanks in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Study in Canada


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Anderson said:


> Hi all members,
> i am new member to this website, these days i am intending to apply for international student but I dont have enough money so i am sure need to work part time while i am studying on campus of course. Please provide me any information on whole process how can done it and how much they pay me minimum wage or less?
> 
> 
> ...


You do realise that you'll be competing with everyone else on campus who is looking for part-time work on campus and that said jobs are _very_ difficult to get?


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You do realise that you'll be competing with everyone else on campus who is looking for part-time work on campus and that said jobs are _very_ difficult to get?




So you telling me maybe i cant find one because other intern. students, this is in campus and outside maybe have better chance. I talked to financial offices for some colleges and universities and they told me if you cant find anything here definitely outside we will find one for you depending your priority. Can anyone confirm that please and HOW MUCH i can get from part-time jobs?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You are competing with EVERYONE on campus who is looking for work, regardless of what their visa status is i.e. Canadian students as well as international students... tuition is NOT cheap in Canada, and Canadian student loans for Canadian students can be hard to get, as they are means tested (they will consider parent's income and will decline a loan if the parent(s) earn more than a specific threshold as the government expects the student's family to help pay for school), so many students find part time work on and off campus to make up the shortfall. 

As for wages, minimum wage is roughly CAD 10$ per hour.... some jobs may pay more, but they aren't legally allowed to pay less than that. From that amount, expect 30-35% to be taken off for taxes, unemployment insurance etc.

Also remember that you are restricted to a MAXIMUM of 20 (twenty) hours of work per week on a student visa... some employers may not hire students on visas and they are legally allowed to refuse to hire on that ground.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I can tell you from experience (my son and his friends, clients of me, friends who went to university in Canada in the hopes of staying here after graduation) that WANTING a job isn't the same as GETTING a job. I know students who had to quit their studies for a year to find employment in order to pay for next year's tuition.
Sometimes they hire you, but they want you to work when they need you. Maybe you are having a class at that time that you struggle with, but that is your problem, not your employer's. So you either go to class because you need it in order to succeed, or you go to your job because you need the money. You can't do both. Lost your job because you wanted to attend classes, or couldn't work in the middle of an exam? Or you had lots of work with assignments? Don't count on a good reference when you apply for the next job. You don't have a reference, or you don't have a good one? The job you can do can be done by hundreds of others, so they'll hire someone else.
Of course people at the Financial Office/International Office may be presenting it in a more positive way. Because, as an international student, you pay Big Bucks to get in. And once you are there and paid the bill, it becomes your problem, not theirs.

How much money do you think your study is going to cost/month or year?
How much extra do you think you need every month in order to pay for it?
What program are you thinking of? In which city?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Anderson said:


> Hi all members,
> i am new member to this website, these days i am intending to apply for international student but I dont have enough money so i am sure need to work part time while i am studying on campus of course. Please provide me any information on whole process how can done it and how much they pay me minimum wage or less?


Minimum wage means the lowest legally allowed so they cannot pay less than that can they?

You also have to remember that fees for international students are much higher than fees for Canadian students so you will need to be able to afford the fees. 

And your present education will have to be considered equivalent to the Canadian education which is required for entry to the particular program.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Anderson said:


> Can anyone confirm that please and HOW MUCH i can get from part-time jobs?



It varies by province, by the salary for the job, and by the hours worked. You are asking questions that are impossible to answer.

And a university or college cannot guarantee that they can find you work.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

EVHB said:


> How much money do you think your study is going to cost/month or year?
> How much extra do you think you need every month in order to pay for it?
> What program are you thinking of? In which city?



First of all I would like to thank you all for this valuable facts. Second dont think I am bankrupt not having anything at all, I want to study computer programmer or software developer or something like this related to computers anyway, my study is nearly 2 years (diploma) and want graduate and find work there but the problem is I can afford just whole first year (tuition+fees+housing+transportation+book supplies+etc...) all of that. Mean while I dont have anything for second year so instead of setting like this you know semesters system i can benefit of time and collect some money. I am not sure of 
which city but possibly toronto or ottawa and about the cost is nearly 30.000 CAD for whole diploma or other programs maybe 24.500 CAD, also wondering about scholarships any chances to get one?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you can't even afford the total cost of your 1st year, don't even think about it. With a part-time minimum wage job, you will never get enough money to pay for the 2nd year.

Minimum wage in Ontario is $11.25. Let's say you work 15 hours per week for 52 weeks. Not realistic, because you firs will have to find a job, which can take months. And you probably are not working 15 hours when you have exams. But let's forget about that, and look at the most positive situation:
$11.25 x 15 hours per week x 52 weeks = $8,8775
You can't even cover your tuition with that amount, let alone rent and living expenses.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

EVHB said:


> If you can't even afford the total cost of your 1st year, don't even think about it. With a part-time minimum wage job, you will never get enough money to pay for the 2nd year.



Wait you understand me wrong I can cover first year including everything (take out first year) and lets say about your calculations simulates the reality so I gonna earn nearly 8000 for a year thats not enough for tuition as you said. Just enough for living expenses in homestay ( 850/ month). You help me simulates real situation there i dont have any idea at all how it will be. Ok can you help me please, which province wants lowest tuition for international students?



Sorry for a lot of questions just searching for better living and thank you very very much.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You'll have to check the websites of the universities. Tuitions are different from school to school, and even from program to program.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> ... tuition is NOT cheap in Canada


Relative to what though? 

It's not cheap when compared to the likes of Finland and Germany but I would say that tuition in Canada is cheap compared to England and the US. A growing number of US students are heading to Canada as even its international tuition rates are a bargain compared to many US schools (even more so with the current exchange rate).

My daughter is at uni in Canada and paying about CAD$6000 per year in tuition (she's a Canadian citizen and qualifies for domestic tuition). She also got a CAD$2500 per year scholarship so she actually pays about CAD$3500 per year. That's currently about US$2700 - considerably less than the tuition fees at our local community college here in the US!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I just wanted to remind the OP of the harsh realities of costs going to school in Canada as an International Student, especially when he converts his costs back to Indian Rupees ₹. It also concerns me that he's asking which provinces/schools have the lowest tuition and the likelihood of his being able to get a job... such questions would lead me to believe that he cannot necessarily afford to come to Canada to study. Picking a school based solely on their tuition costs isn't necessarily the best route to go.

Your daughter has got a good deal as far as her tuition goes.

The community college that I attended years ago currently wants CAD $2018.80 per semester for 15 credits (full course load) of lower level classes from Canadian students... bump that up to upper level classes and the amount goes up to CAD $2309.80 per semester... that's for Fall 2015 only... the fee schedule for Winter 2016 will likely go up.

For International Students, those same 15 credits will run CAD $8353.30 per semester. When OP converts that to Indian Rupees, he's looking at INR ₹419,232.85 per semester for university tuition alone (i.e. _not_ including books).


At the University of British Columbia (UBC) in Vancouver (the most expensive city in Canada and one of the most expensive cities in the world to live in), one year of undergraduate courses for a Bachelor of Science degree will run about CAD $28,655.10/INR ₹1,438,133.33 (tuition only, including books and associated costs but not including living expenses).

Canadian students will pay UBC $7,244.10 per year for the same course of study.



At Simon Fraser University (SFU), also in Vancouver, one year of undergraduate courses for their Computing Science program will run about CAD $23,854.20/INR ₹1,197,252.56 (again, tuition only, including books and associated costs but not including living expenses).

Canadian students will pay SFU $8353.30 per year for the same course of study.


Tuition in Canada isn't so steep if you're a Canadian or qualify for "Domestic Canadian Student" rates, but if you're an International Student, it's not such a good deal.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Anderson said:


> but the problem is I can afford just whole first year (tuition+fees+housing+transportation+book supplies+etc...) all of that.
> 
> Mean while I dont have anything for second year so instead of setting like this you know semesters system i can benefit of time and collect some money.



In order to be admitted to Canada you need to show that you can afford to support yourself for the duration of your studies.




Anderson said:


> Ok can you help me please, which province wants lowest tuition for international students?




Going for the lowest cost is a dumb way to pick a school. But if you insist on doing that you can easily look that information up yourself rather than asking us to search it out for you.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> At the University of British Columbia (UBC) in Vancouver (the most expensive city in Canada and one of the most expensive cities in the world to live in), one year of undergraduate courses for a Bachelor of Science degree will run about CAD $28,655.10/INR ₹1,438,133.33 (tuition only, including books and associated costs but not including living expenses).



First of all who mention i am going to to universities because i didnt say that. I said diploma ( diploma only takes 2 years to finish it and considered undergraduate ), and you can take it from colleges only. Second i am from india but i live and work in UAE which means i have AED not RUP, sorry for calculations not right at all look at my profile location in UAE. You should know at the end it is accredited certificate or diploma from whole country no matter what costs you or which province. 

I appreciate all of your positive replies and your trying to help me, but you told me you will have low income as student and working part-time i am in touch with most of universities and colleges can anyone check this and confirm if it is true or not please?
Work Study Program | Student Awards

click on eligibility criteria and check the prices yourself not just for this university anywhere they told me these apply for your condition


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Your goal is not to find a job afterwards in Canada, one that qualifies for Permanent Resident status?


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

EVHB said:


> Your goal is not to find a job afterwards in Canada, one that qualifies for Permanent Resident status?




God bless you, yes i want that i have collecting money for over 6 years to do so.
they say there s easy way through international students which is express visa what you know about that?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Picking an substandard college education will not be helpful in landing a job in Canada.
You will also be competing for a job with lots of people with computer related degrees from universities.
There's also no guarantee that you will land a job that qualifies for a visa after your studies. So you wasted all your money and 2 or 3 years at a substandard college and still have to go home.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

EVHB said:


> Picking an substandard college education will not be helpful in landing a job in Canada.
> You will also be competing for a job with lots of people with computer related degrees from universities.
> There's also no guarantee that you will land a job that qualifies for a visa after your studies. So you wasted all your money and 2 or 3 years at a substandard college and still have to go home.




So in my situation what you suggest to me based on your experience of living there, for example which jobs are demanding these days, which provinces want more workers, what i have to do in this situation?


I know people they have been told like you did to me, there is nothing for them or they cant find anything or they will coming back in fact none of this happen, they are living in Canada currently and have nationality of this country.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Anderson said:


> So in my situation what you suggest to me based on your experience of living there, for example which jobs are demanding these days, which provinces want more workers, what i have to do in this situation?
> 
> 
> I know people they have been told like you did to me, there is nothing for them or they cant find anything or they will coming back in fact none of this happen, they are living in Canada currently and have nationality of this country.


The people you describe must have come to Canada multi years ago to have citizenship status. The rules for Temporary workers have become much stricter in the past couple of years.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What I suggest: that you continue improving your English. When you compete for a job with native speakers or people who speak the language very well, your level of English will not be enough. 
That you keep saving lots and lots of money while gathering good work experience. 
And finally, if you want to work in Software Engineering or something similar, that you get a degree from a university that is at least neutral in standing, or preferably one that has good standing (but one may not get in because they are picky, those programs are competitive). 

Don't look for 'what is a good profession to get into Canada', as I think one has to choose a profession that they are passionate about, because that's the only way to because very good at it and stand out during the application.

Als, try to network with people in Canada who work in your field. Be active in groups where they are active (on the internet, developer groups or LinkedIn for example) and try to stand out because of your bright ideas and profession knowledge. Who knows one of them is ever looking for someone like you. But never give them the impression that you are desperate to get into Canada. (people don't want to get "used")


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Anderson said:


> First of all who mention i am going to to universities because i didnt say that.



It was being used as an example.




> I said diploma ( diploma only takes 2 years to finish it and considered undergraduate)


No, it is not considered 'undergraduate'. The term 'undergraduate' is primarily used at universities, not in colleges. Since you have said that you do not intend to attend a university the term 'undergraduate' does not apply to you.




> and you can take it from colleges only.


Wrong. Universities offer a limited number of diploma programs. They are university level studies but take less time to complete than an undergraduate or graduate degree. They are often taken along with an undergraduate or graduate degree, or after one of those degrees, rather than in place of one of those degrees.





> You should know at the end it is accredited certificate or diploma from whole country no matter what costs you or which province.



While it may be accredited, that does not mean it will be worth much, or anything at all. Some schools and programs are better than others and getting a credential from the best school or program should be the goal, not getting one from the school that is least expensive (and tuition fees are pretty much standard amongst all schools in each province). Getting a credential from a school that most people know is crap isn't going to help much regardless of whether it is accredited or not as employers will choose to hire candidates who attended better schools and thus received a better education. And people who attended universities and earned degrees will generally be hired before people who attended a college because the standard of education in a university is much higher and graduating from one shows a greater degree of accomplishment. If you attend a college simply because it is cheap you will be behind the eight ball when applying for jobs, especially when your lack of Canadian work experience and sub-standard English skills (in comparison to a native English speaker) are added into the equation.





> I appreciate all of your positive replies and your trying to help me, but you told me you will have low income as student and working part-time i am in touch with most of universities and colleges can anyone check this and confirm if it is true or not please?
> Work Study Program | Student Awards
> 
> click on eligibility criteria and check the prices yourself not just for this university anywhere they told me these apply for your condition




That doesn't look like it would apply in your situation. First, you have to qualify for government assistance and you would not qualify for that. Second, that is for Canadian and American students, which you are not. Third, that is from a university and you have already stated that you will not be attending a university so why are you bothering to look at what a university might be able to offer you?


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for great recommendations guys, you helped me a lot and i will keep pursuit my dream. i have to rethink and see everything more realistic as you guided me, above this all Canada is land of opportunities just look at the immigration numbers every year increased more than before. Canada welcomes eveybody to its land


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Land of opportunities? Only if you are a great match to what they are looking for. Statistics don't show the 'succes' of immigrants:
Labour force characteristics by immigrant status of population aged 25 to 54, and by educational attainment
Canada: Immigrant Employment Report -March 2015 | CanadaImmigrants.com
Immigrant unemployment: The more education, the bigger the gap - National | Globalnews.ca

Lots of immigrants are working in low-skilled, part-time, minimum wage jobs (precarious jobs). Even those with degrees.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Some immigrants who work in those kind of precarious jobs stay in Canada for 2 reasons:
1) they can't afford to go back to their hom country (no money, ashamed of faling, owing money to people in their home village who paid for them to come to Canada in the hopes of them sending back money to the home village,...)
2) they hope that their (Canadian born or young) kids will do better here in Canada

(Of course you don't hear a lot from those people. they often don't have computers or internet, are working 2 or 3 jobs and are still working poor, and nobody wants to 'brag' about how miserable their live is.)

Some immigration stories are a succes, some are not. (a lot are not what they had hoped for)


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

EVHB said:


> Land of opportunities? Only if you are a great match to what (precarious jobs). Even those with degrees.





I didnt see that coming, this is for most of provinces, but have you looked at Alberta province.
They have a lot shortage of workers in most of all majors, like engineers, admins, list go on and on.... They stated from 2012 to 2023 thousands of opportunities will be available for all immig. and locals. sorry i cant find the article but you go official website for alberta government and seek for jobs you will find that.


I thinking very positive about my immigration i heard a lot about success and failure i am aware of that but want have my own adventure.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The numbers are 'old' numbers. At this moment, there's a bit of a crisis in Alberta because of the huge decrease of the price of crude oil. 
Unemployment rate rises to six per cent in Alberta | Calgary Herald
It probably will get better.

If you are interested in Alberta, try to start building your network with people in your field who live in Alberta.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Land of opportunities? Only if you are a great match to what they are looking for. Statistics don't show the 'succes' of immigrants:
> Labour force characteristics by immigrant status of population aged 25 to 54, and by educational attainment
> Canada: Immigrant Employment Report -March 2015 | CanadaImmigrants.com
> Immigrant unemployment: The more education, the bigger the gap - National | Globalnews.ca
> ...




Many of their degrees simply aren't up to the standards of Canadian degrees and thus should not be considered to be equivalent.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Anderson said:


> I didnt see that coming, this is for most of provinces, but have you looked at Alberta province.
> They have a lot shortage of workers in most of all majors, like engineers, admins, list go on and on.... They stated from 2012 to 2023 thousands of opportunities will be available for all immig. and locals. sorry i cant find the article but you go official website for alberta government and seek for jobs you will find that.



The price of oil has nosedived and this has adversely impacted the economy in Alberta. The information you mention above was provided _before_ the price of oil plunged. Things are different now.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

colchar said:


> The price of oil has nosedived and this has adversely impacted the economy in Alberta. The information you mention above was provided _before_ the price of oil plunged. Things are different now.




Ahhhh i didnt notice that, the picture is clear for me now and they working on problem for 2018 not now

Alberta minimum wage to increase by $1 this October - Edmonton - CBC News

So i thought this place fits me, any updates on province has more job opportunities for college graduates or where are the immigrants concentrated?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Most of them live in Toronto + Vancouver and also Montreal. These are also the largest cities of Canada.
Immigrants are concentrated in the cities where locals are also concentrated.



> The two provinces with the largest shares of people born outside the country were Ontario, where around 3,611,400 immigrants or 53.3% lived, and British Columbia, where about 1,191,900 immigrants or 17.6% lived. Overall, their share of immigrant population was higher than their share of Canadian population.
> 
> About 974,900 foreign-born people lived in Quebec, 14.4% of all foreign-born in Canada, while 644,100, or 9.5%, lived in Alberta.


Immigration and Ethnocultural Diversity in Canada


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

EVHB, i appreciate your help very much. These cities you mentioned not just largest cities also has high rank globally universities i wil keep them in my mind. Can ask you personal questions if that is okay with you, whats you job, where did you study, how get PR was it easy or hard at that time?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I work in Employment Services, studied in Belgium, got my PR through my husband who qualified under the Federal Skilled Worker Program. He applied in 2009 and in 2010 got the visa.
Getting the visa was easy, as it was an administrative procedure since both of us had all the qualifications we needed to get in.
Starting our lives here from scratch was not that hard for us since we already were in our 40's and had lots of savings + my husband had a corporate IT job in the US before moving to Canada. But he had to step down the ladder a lot!!! His first job here was as an IT Manager for a reputable consulting company, and his earnings were half of what he was used to. ;-) 
My husband started expanding his network in Canada 1 year up front, and he landed his first job within 3 months after landing here, through that same network. He switched jobs a couple of times now, always through his network. Never by applying to a job posting.
How I got my job: I took a course and had to do a placement. I selected an organization that I wanted to work for, and asked them if I could do my placement there. They accepted me as a placement student in their Settlement department (unpaid, 3 month full time placement). After my placement, a temporary part-time job became available, and they offered it to me. Near the end of that contract, a full-time job became available in one of their other departments (Employment Services), and one of my careers in Belgium had been in recruitment. They asked me if I was interested, and that's how I got my job.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

First i thought you a man, second i wondering days ago you have answer for everything i thought you younger like me late 20s, anyway you have nice life i hope success like you want better living want more stable condition want settle, you definitely my role model. I have question for you want you sincerely answer me based on your experience in living there a guy like me late 20s and have nearly 40k CAD will be able to study in a nice college and find job and settle there and apply for immigration later?
feel free to tell me any kind of truth and anything will be appreciated.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't have a crystal ball, so it's not possible for me to answer those questions. Some people succeed, some don't. Some people get homesick. Some do not (I haven't been back to my home country since coming here, and I have no intention to do so). Some love Canada, some are very disappointed about their lives once they live here and decide to move back to their home country (or to another country). (and some of them finally decide to move back to Canada, LOL)
They say it's easier when you already have some personal network here (friends, family). We didn't have that. Some say you first have to travel a couple of times to Canada, get to know the different provinces before deciding if you want to immigrate and where you want to live. We had only been in Canada for a vacation in 2008 (if I remember well), but visited Vancouver and Victoria Island, and travelled to Washington State in the US). We weren't even considering moving to Canada at that time, as the plan at that time was that we would all move to the US so my husband didn't have to commute from Belgium to US anymore.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

You are 100% right in all what you said, no one knows but i can give you simple example about myself, i born in India and raised up in small village barely you can find very very simple work sometimes you cant find anything its very hard. First thing comes to your head leave your country and go anywhere like Middleast or Uk or USA depends on your money and your skills.


Also i want switch subject what about women there is it easy to get along with them for long term, what mostly looks like, are they racist or they normal, do they love immigrants or just into the locals.


I hope i dont bother you with all questions all i want gather information and learn how their system works.


----------

